# 2011 F250 under the bumper air dam.........



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Remove it for the winter or notch it out for the mounting ears. Fisher XV2 BTW.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't mounted my western brackets on my 2015 I seen a guy cut notches and left it on looks funny when the receivers are removed So thinking Im going remove mine period


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1853803 said:


> I haven't mounted my western brackets on my 2015 I seen a guy cut notches and left it on looks funny when the receivers are removed So thinking Im going remove mine period


Kind of what i was thinking and put it back on for the summer when i run a lot more miles. I have read it's worth .5 mpg...........


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mjstef;1853807 said:


> Kind of what i was thinking and put it back on for the summer when i run a lot more miles. I have read it's worth .5 mpg...........


I'm not worried about .5 more mpg since mine is a work truck it might never get out of town


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

I run about 30,000 miles a year, 90% on the highway as we have towns few and far between. Left the midwest and the rat race nearly 20 years ago. Don't miss it..............


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

Unless you are planning on taking the push plates off each summer then notch it.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

5 mpg from a 2" airdam ? Did you read that on the internet.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jmac5058;1853837 said:


> 5 mpg from a 2" airdam ? Did you read that on the internet.


.5. You missed the period in.front.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry , .5 mpg I would go with.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

I pulled mine off and didn't like the exposed chrome edge that is under the bumper. I then measured the distance from the bumper to the top of where it would be notched, then marked the whole airdam and cut it straight across. I think it looks better than if it was gone or notched, seriously .5 mpg..if your worried about why did you buy a real truck??


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey, $200 a year here, $200 a year there it all adds up in the end. Not overly concerned but it doesn't take much effort for a little savings. I am an oddball out here as i'm one of the few who isn't running 85MPH day in and day out........


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Antlerart06;1853803 said:


> I haven't mounted my western brackets on my 2015 I seen a guy cut notches and left it on looks funny when the receivers are removed So thinking Im going remove mine period


This.......


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

This actually looks pretty clean..........


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I did the same e thing cut it all the way across instead of notching it. I have a western however. Someone told me they bought a valance for a 2wd and it was shorter and looked good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

As far as the chrome, I black it with undercoating as well as the mount itself.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Remove it.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Mine got tore off the first storm I plowed with it. With my boss mount they just cut a huge section of it off. I took it to the dump and didnt notice a drop in mpg. If you do any offroading or plowing I can't see it staying in place for long anyways


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

mjstef;1853807 said:


> Kind of what i was thinking and put it back on for the summer when i run a lot more miles. I have read it's worth .5 mpg...........


correct . 86 the air dammit. never had an issue in summer or winter.


----------

